# Whats a good filter for 55 gallon tank



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

let me know a good filter for 55 gallon tank pls i am starting 55 g chichilds thankx


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Fluval 405, XP3, or Eheim 2215 or 2073.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

it really depends what your doing. for chiclids like like HOB's (aquaclear) because they are easy to clean and add a lot of surface agitation. i find canisters a PITA to clean, and with cichlids you need to clean them more. the hang on backs can be cleaned much easier and more often. 

best in my opionion is one big hang on back with JUST sponges, and one canister with mostly bio media.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

my ac 500 i have for sale:bigsmile:


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

For the Eheim Pro 3 series, I would even go with a 2075 if it's planted and/or the bioload is heavy.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Nanokid said:


> it really depends what your doing. for chiclids like like HOB's (aquaclear) because they are easy to clean and add a lot of surface agitation. i find canisters a PITA to clean, and with cichlids you need to clean them more. the hang on backs can be cleaned much easier and more often.
> 
> best in my opionion is one big hang on back with JUST sponges, and one canister with mostly bio media.


Agree. 
AC HOB's are everything Nanokid said, and in addition are very versatile for using any type, and more variety, of media - & easily interchanged.
e.g. filter floss works well in it, whereas it can easily clog up a canister.
For your 55 gal., go with an AC 70 or even 110.


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys i decided to go with an ac 110 ......i hope it will do good....


----------



## daiju007 (Jan 28, 2011)

I will post the pics once its done ...


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i would have gone with a xp3 dont need filter floss in there with the fine sponges . the 110 is way to bulky and with a canister u can have it closer to the wall


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> i would have gone with a xp3 dont need filter floss in there with the fine sponges . the 110 is way to bulky and with a canister u can have it closer to the wall


personally i like cannisters too, hobs can be so noisy and my wife doesnt like it sticking out so far from the wall. im lookin forward to the 2080 with the prefilter sponge right on the top for easy cleaning


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

If you need a good canister filter, i am selling a fx5 fluval. $200


----------



## mikechelsie (Nov 19, 2010)

yah i use the 405 and it rocks easy to clean and alot more quiet then the 110 i had on there before. it makes for a cleaner look as well


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

*filter*

I find fluval to be a lesser filter had two 304 s break on me the housing just cracked and water started pouring out  hmmmm ehiem classics seem to be the way to go had to buy a 2213 to after the fluval broke so much nicer


----------

